# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Narkotyki przy twardzinie/toczniu

## lolololo

Dzień dobry,

na wstępie bardzo proszę o nieocenianie tego co robię, wiem, że postępuję bardzo źle i chcę to zmienić, nie piszę teraz do psychologa/psychiatry tylko w innej sprawie...

A więc od 12 lat choruję na mieszaną chorobę tkanki łącznej - twardzina i toczeń (zajęcie serca, zwłóknienie płuc). Biorę sterydy (obecnie 7,5mg, bywało znacznie więcej, sterydy biorę w sumie od początku choroby), Cellcept, Plaquenil i dużo leków na serce. Staram się żyć normalnie, nie myślę zupełnie o mojej chorobie. Niestety przez ostatnie 1,5 roku mocno imprezowałam, brałam narkotyki typu amfetamina lub mefedron (i to mniej więcej raz w tygodniu). Kiedy biorę, nic mnie nie boli, później oczywiście odczuwam skutki, ale wszystko jest w ramach "normy".
Położyłam się do szpitala, zrobiono mi wszystkie badania. I okazało się, że wszystkie wyniki mam lepsze niż wcześniej. Co więcej, zwłóknienie COFNĘŁO się. Co się podobno nie zdarza. 
Nie mówiłam lekarzom o tym co robię, ale szczerze mówiąc, czy narkotyki nie tuszują jakichś wyników? Może cała ta machina wybuchnie za kilka lat...? Nie rozumiem. Naprawdę, spodziewałam się, że swój organizm zniszczę takim postępowaniem... A tutaj jest lepiej.... A to nie pomoże mi napewno z tego wyjść.

Pozdrawiam

----------

